
Australian children's author Mem Fox detained by US border control: 'I sobbed..' - withoutfriction
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/feb/25/australian-childrens-author-mem-fox-detained-by-us-border-control-i-sobbed-like-a-baby?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
eximius
What possible reason could they come up with to do this? Do we have the same
problem in Border Control that we do in our Police, bullies just bullying
because they can?

~~~
ceejayoz
Yes, we do. Border Patrol is even less accountable.

They've decided they have authority over 2/3 of the population on some absurd
argument that anything within a hundred miles of a border and/or the ocean is
under their jurisdiction. [https://www.aclu.org/other/constitution-100-mile-
border-zone](https://www.aclu.org/other/constitution-100-mile-border-zone)

They can shoot and kill a kid in another country and not be sued or
extradited:
[http://www.dallasnews.com/news/immigration/2017/02/21/cross-...](http://www.dallasnews.com/news/immigration/2017/02/21/cross-
border-shooting-case-supreme-court-asks-constitution-stop-border)

~~~
eximius
I'll have to follow that case.

------
CarolineW
There are some previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13729770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13729770)
(15 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13730736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13730736)
(4 comments)

------
bognition
Its only a matter of time before this craziness begins to have negative
effects on economy of the united states.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
Indeed:

[http://www.traveller.com.au/trump-slump-us-tourism-
industry-...](http://www.traveller.com.au/trump-slump-us-tourism-industry-
down-us185-million-since-trump-took-office-gued8k)

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/north-
america...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/north-
america/united-states/articles/trump-travel-ban-has-casts-a-shadow-over-us-
tourism/)

[https://www.bostonglobe.com/lifestyle/travel/2017/02/14/trum...](https://www.bostonglobe.com/lifestyle/travel/2017/02/14/trump-
ban-causes-tourism-drop-and-industry-fears-lasting-
effect/yzMAVzeLvqywP8gEekoFsL/story.html)

[http://www.independent.co.uk/travel/americas/us-election-
pre...](http://www.independent.co.uk/travel/americas/us-election-president-
trump-victory-america-tourism-a7407316.html)

------
facepalm
Is that really all the fault of Trump? Not being from the US, my impression
was that traveling to the US has been an ordeal for quite a while now (maybe
since 9/11)? There were also famous cases of people dying, wasn't there a
taser incident and one (mentally disabled?) person being choked to death?
There was even a Tom Hanks movie about a guy stuck at an airport indefinitely.
All before Trump.

~~~
ceejayoz
The Tom Hanks movie was set in Paris, and based on an actual case there:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehran_Karimi_Nasseri](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehran_Karimi_Nasseri)

~~~
grzm
My reading is that the movie was set at JFK in New York, based on real life
events which took place at Charles de Gaulle in Paris.

~~~
guan
The movie was set at JFK, but it could not have happened there in real life
because US airports do not have international transit areas with restaurants
or shops. The area before passport control usually contains bathrooms and
little else.

